# advice on which inflatable kayak to buy



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

If you're looking to haul some gear around with you some of the time, and don't mind a few funny looks, check out Jack's pack cat:
http://www.jpwinc.com/index.php?page=products&item_no=4380
They're actually fairly nimble for a ducky, although they don't hold a candle to an AIRE Force.

I mean, seriously, how many kayakers can run their whole trip without a car?
http://www.jpwinc.com/index.php?page=photo&photo_id=252


----------



## DGDenver (Jun 21, 2006)

I've used both the Aire and the NRS, single and two seater, the only thing I had issues with are the seats/ back rest, the NRS had a cool balloon that was easier on my back then the Aire but both were fun.. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

my wife enjoys our nrs maverik, seems very solid


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

If gear capacity is your priority, the Lynx 2 (the only tandem I've paddled) can hold a hell of a lot of gear. I'm an old school kayaker so I'm used to big boats but the Lynx 2 is a BIG boat for solo paddling. I've used it on low water, rocky, class 3 and it did fine. But it sure isn't the boat for tight eddy turns or, heaven forbid, _creeks_. Especially if you are a small person its just a lot to push around. Otherwise it tracks great and certainly can handle big water.

If paddling performance, and not capacity, is your priority I recommend going with a single IK. The single Lynx is a great versatile boat, tracks well, and can still hold plenty of gear for a self-supported trip. There are lots of good boats to pick from in this category and others are often cheaper.

I personally will almost always grab one of my single IK's vrs the Lynx 2 for self-supported use unless I'm in real lounge mode with the big cooler.

"up to a month at a time"... ooh I'm envious!


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

I dont know if hyside makes a tandem, but i would reccomend hyside because of their durability and reputation. Of course they are a little more pricey. Youll get what you pay for.


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

I too have been searching for an IK! On another forum I ran across some enthusiasts that just rant and rave about the Stilleto by Star. Does anyone know anything about these boats? It looks like a great single person boat but it is extremely long at 12'6". Check it out-

http://www.starinflatables.com/StarMain.asp?Option=DirList&Dir=3&Cat=88


----------



## tim dice (Jul 6, 2004)

*forget the doubles*

forget the doubles, I have done several long ducky trips, including a class v first descent. The aire lynx is great and will carry all you need for a pretty long trip, I have done eight days and took a lot of luxury items as well as all my camp gear. Also took it to Costa Rica and did several trips there as well. The doubles give you extra capacity but you don't really need it. The aires have excellent tie down capabilities and some great accesories like their cargo hold. P.M. if you want more free advice or tips.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

More IK info/discussion here:

http://boatertalk.com/forum/RaftZone/1105324

My only advice: avoid the Seyvlor. It embodies the saying, "There's the right way, the wrong way, and the French way."


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's the ultimate inflatable: 

http://westpacmarine.com/winslow/oceanrescue.asp 
:shock: 
Seriously, though- the Bandit is a decent low-cost option, but the seat backs are a little flimsy. I got one for a fun alternative for other folks while I row, and the feedback it that it's not ultra-supportive for sitting upright and paddling forward. I'm going to modify it a little for the next raft trip, but it's basically a way to give the heavy drinkers in their own boat. It also has more of a tracking-hull design - good for the San Juan or Ruby Horsethief, but not exactly a Browns Canyon IK. 

At least sit in a bunch in your budget range. If for some reason I was going to get and IK for running anything III or harder, I'd look at the Aire-Force style (more rocker, a little wider).


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

There's some good info at http://www.theboatpeople.com/faqs.html .

Aire Lynx is top of the line. Incredibly stable, comfortable seats, durable, easy to maneauver, well laid out, etc. I know they've made lots of improvements over the last 10 years. Great boat, but it's probably overkill for casual, occaisional use. 

For casual use by my 130lbs. son, I've actually had good luck with the Sevylor SVX-1. It's not as well built, but it works fine in class III with quite a few rocks. It's not big enough for 200lbs. The main advantage is that it is cheap. I wouldn't use it in class IV.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Eddy Groover said:


> I too have been searching for an IK! On another forum I ran across some enthusiasts that just rant and rave about the Stilleto by Star. Does anyone know anything about these boats? It looks like a great single person boat but it is extremely long at 12'6". Check it out-
> 
> http://www.starinflatables.com/StarMain.asp?Option=DirList&Dir=3&Cat=88


That boat is NOT the Stiletto boat ANYONE raves about. Star makes cheap shitty boats with inferior material. In addition to that, they renamed their IK the Stiletto to take advantage of the reputation the real Stiletto has earned. 

The real Stiletto was designed and built by Jim Sheflo of Watershed in Redmond, WA in the late 90's. It is most similar to a thrillseeker, though in my opinion it is a better boat. 

This boat is the best balance of performance and stability you'll find in any boat. the things that make it such a good boat: flat hull for effective edge carving and responsive pivoting, foam floor for rigidity and low center of gravity, rocker suitable for big water and ideal for steep technical creeks. 

IMO, there isn't a better designed or built IK available anywhere. If you're looking for one, hit with a PM and I can help with that. They are tough to find!

Whatever you do, think carefully about a tandem, and don't buy a Star!

SYOTR,

--Brian
http://www.wwik.org/


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for letting everyone know about the Star Stiletto Brian, I'm sure it confuses a lot of peolple. 
I have a Lynx II and it's a big boat, real long waterline, and fairly wide, It can hold a ton of gear if paddled solo.
I also have a Sotar solo boat that I highly reccomend if your looking for a solo boat, It's not mch shorter than a Lynx II, but the waterlne is much shorter, with lots of rocker. It's not as much of a playboat as the Stiletto due to the inflatable floor that sits lower than the tubes, but the Quality is just as high, and the price is about $500 less.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

El Flaco said:


> Here's the ultimate inflatable:
> 
> http://westpacmarine.com/winslow/oceanrescue.asp
> :shock:


ha ha ha ha ha ha i can just imagine seeing someone floating down Ruby Horsethief in one of those....oh man. thats a good laugh there


----------

